# [SOLVED] Which CPU cooler to buy?



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I have been pleased with the stock cooler that came with my i5-2500k but im finding that its getting a little loud even at idle.

Im not looking for an expensive heatsink for overclocking and i think watercooling would be overkill.

I have been looking at the Coolermaster Hyper 612s, its supposed to be really quiet but the review i have read say its better than the stock fan.

Im not looking to spend any more than £35 and any links you give will be greatly appreciated however it would be really helpful if they were to a site that ships to the UK like ebuyer.com/dabs.com/scan.co.uk/aria.co.uk/ amazon.co.uk

So im pretty much looking for a budget cooler thats quiet and performes better than the stock.

I hope you can help and thank you for taking the time to read


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I'd just like it add my PC spec because im aware that some coolers can be a tight fit so the set up may change your advice.

i5-2500k (Not OC'ed) - (possible to 4.0Ghz in the future but not sure becuase from what i have heard there arent many benifts for the risk)

ga-z68x-ud3-b3
WD caviar blue 7200rpm 500gb HDD
8GB (2x4GB) Corsair vengeance 1600mhz
OCZ ZS 80+ Bronze 650Watt PSU
XFX Core Edition HD 7770 (not OC'ed)
ASUS 24x Optical Drive

Case: Coolermasrer Elite 430 (front+back fans)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I use and can recommend the Cooler Master Hyper N 520 ( for reference: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD AM3 ).

With that said, sound/noise shouldn't change. Sometimes with age as components wear. When was the last time the PC, and specifically the heatsinks and fans were cleaned?


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I cant find that cooler in the UK, everywhere i look it has been discontinued.

I built this desktop just over a month ago so i dont think it really needs to be cleaned, there is no obvious dusk ect. yet.

I have read that the CM hyper 212 evo is better than the hyper 612s would you say this is correct since they are both a similar price what is actually the difference in performance between them?

Also is anyone can find that CPU cooler in the UK that would be great.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

The Hyper 212 is a good cooler. You would be happy with it.

I have used CoolerMaster coolers in my past few builds and never really had an issue with any of them.

CM - GeminIIs 
CM - Hyper N520
CM - V8

I was going to get the 212 for this last build, but decided I wanted the V8 instead. 

Check out the detailed Frostytech review.

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Heatsink Review - FrostyTech.com

EDIT:

The 212 EVO

Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo Heatsink Review - FrostyTech.com


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

the CM hyper 212 EVO looks promising.

to reduce noise on it and perhaps increase performance would you recommend buying a couple of decent fans for push-pull? and which fans would you recommend for this, im willing to spend about £10-£15 since the CM 212 evo will cost me £25.

I currently have the cheap CM fan that came with the CM elite 430 case and im pleased with that, i also installed an aerocool shark fan which is performing well and stays silent.

but im not sure if i should get those to put on the CPU cooler, would something like this be better? if not what would you suggest?

Antec Truequiet 120mm Case Fan with Silicone Grommets to Reduce Turbulence and Noise: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000 LED Edition 80mm System Fan -Blue: Sharkoon: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

thank you for help so far


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I personally prefer a negative pressure cooling setup... Every one of my trial & error setups have been best that way... Not the best for dust buildup in the case, but I keep it clean regardless.

What is the 80mm fan for?


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't see that I was more aiming for which brand is reliable for good fans.

I don't understand what you mean by negative pressure setup could you explain.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

As it's new, I wouldn't expect the stock system to be getting louder. The fan speed may increase as it gets hot (thus making more noise), but under normal conditions it shouldn't be louder.

And regardless of cooler choice, select a model with standard sized fans. You can then simply upgrade/replace the fans for better cooling or less noise (or both). As not all fans are equal.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*



Alexander E said:


> I didn't see that I was more aiming for which brand is reliable for good fans.
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by negative pressure setup could you explain.


It means that more air is moved out of the case than is moved in... In simplest terms, more out fans than in fans.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

@Dogg- yea im leaning towards getting a CM hyper EVO and getting 2 silent fans that i know work. im not sure how to set it up in terms of whether (as i say again below) i should have 1 fan pulling air from the bottom and the the other pulling it out the top of the case?

@GZ ah ok, so with this case

http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/upload/product_feature/Elite-430-Black.jpg

i have the front fan and the back fan and the PSU fan is facing out the bottom fan slot currently.

Easytune's HW monitor says the case temp is 30 and the CPU temp is 29 at idle.

I think the temps are fine, i just would like there to be less noise.

So if i got the CM hyper EVO and turned it so it pulled air from the bottom of the case and then pushed it out the top fan slot, do you think that will work well?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

Adding fans is only going to increase noise! :grin:

This is where trial and error come in...

Start with just the PSU and the rear exhaust fan on a low setting... Check your temps during normal use... Add the blow-hole fans on low as well... add a front fan, only in front of your HDDs to direct the air over them on low-setting... 

Eventually you will find a balance between cooling and noise that suits you... My PC is quite noisy (my CPU fan is a High-cfm high RPM fan and it hums pretty loud!!!! But my CPU stays nice and chilly...)

I am planning on doing a couple of write-ups about cooling, but haven't had the time recently... Too much on my plate right now... Perhaps soon


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

ok, so just to clear something up, its sometimes the fans that come with the coolers that make the noise, and swapping it for a quieter fan will decrease the noise?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually... my cooler was very quiet until I installed the high rpm/cfm fan.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

last question, having been told that the hyper 612s isnt as good as the 212's. which has the better performance the 212+ or the 212 EVO?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I haven't compared them. With that said, the stock cooler works fine, and while the cpu gets warm, it's within spec. Most any aftermarket cooler performs better than a stock unit. As you don't appear to be OCing, you aren't likely to stress any of the coolers. So I would simply get whichever is cheaper and uses a standard fan size.

As you have noted about adding better case fans, the same applies to the cooler. You can typically find a better fan (quieter, more cfm, or both) to suit your needs.

And as you appear to be running multiple fans, I'd suggest using a fan controller. You can then control the fan speed, and thus control noise and temp as needed.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

According to the review that I linked you, the 212 Evo is better...


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

ok, thank you very much for your help


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

Ah sorry last question, would you recommend using the CM thermal paste or arctic silver 5?

and what do i use to remove the previous paste and how do i do it? (e.g. with a cloth)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I prefer the Arctic silver... It has proven itself... The CM paste is fine though.

I use the kit that Arctic silver sells for cleaning up...

Newegg.com - Arctic Silver Arcticlean Thermal material Remover & Surface Purifier ACN-60ML (2-PC-SET) - Thermal Compound / Grease


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

ok, that looks good, just want to check before i buy. I have the Coolermaster elite 430 case. i think its going to be a really tight fit and without taking the stock fan off i cant actually measure the exact distance. the evo is 159mm and the case is 190mm across.
that gives me 31mm for the thickness of the motherboard/cpu, do you think that is realistic?

thank you very much for your help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

You should have no problem mounting the 212 in that case. I have seen the V8 mounted in the same case and it is 161mm tall from base to top...


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

ok thank you very much, what kind of cloth can i use to remove the previous paste, can i use kitchen paper?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I use paper towels when removing the bulk paste from the heatsink itself.

For the CPU, I will use a cotton swab.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/ac/ins_arcticlean.pdf


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

I have bought the Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO for my coolermaster elite 430 it fits really well and has reduced noice and temperatures by a lot.

I also bought the arcticlean bottles which were really helpful and the arctic silver 5 is doing well so far.

Thank you for your help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Which CPU cooler to buy?*

No problem! Glad we could help!


----------

